# Introduction / Fertilizer questions



## DYNOBOB (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi All.

Great forum here! I've been lurking for a while, thought I'd check in and ask a couple questions. I'll give a little background. I'm a small time producer (~2000 bales/yr) near Cincinnati, about to start my eighth season of maing hay. Not really a farmer, got into baling to create a little ag income from the property (already had tractors, bought some used hay equip). We have about 50 acres of grass fields, none of which has ever been seeded/fertilized/etc. Before we got into baling, the fields were bushhogged once a year for the last 30 years. They have very little weed and a lot of clover. I sell my hay straight off the field as baled, mostly to horse people that are looking for mixed grass hay w/o alfalfa. I price it fair and don't have to store/handle it. Historically I've only done one cutting a year, last year we had record summer rainfall so I did a second cutting.

So far the fields have continued to produce OK but I realize that I'm not going to be able to pull a crop off forever w/o putting nutrients back in the soil. So, I'm looking for advice on what I should be thinking about regarding fertilizer/application methods/frequency/timing/etc. Part of the challenge is mixed grass hay in this area sells in the $3-$4 range so I don't see where I can spend a ton on fertilizer. I got the local seed/fertilizer dealer to quote spraying the fields last year and it was going to run $4000. Don't think I can justify that. I've seen spray rigs (~20-40') on Craigslist but don't know if that would help me or not. Basically I'm a blank slate on the fertilizer thing.

Thanks.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

First thing to do is take some soil samples and have them tested. Just having a balanced proper PH can make a big difference. If you keep lots of clovers, they will add nitrogen to the soil...saves $. $4000 to spray is obscene and way out of line.....if you spray you will affect and likely kill the some of the clovers....reducing their nitrogen inputs. 50 acres could very well produce 5000 bales of Grass Hay(1 cutting) or so if properly fertilized with a balanced PH of 6.5 or higher. It would take alot more customers to sell that much hay and would probably have to be handled and stored. So.....you may just want to continue like you have EXCEPT getting the soil PH tested and balanced. That alone, if the PH is low, will increase production some.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Canderson012 (Jan 17, 2012)

Soil samples with your ag extension agent is key. When you cut hay and bale it you remove all the "natural organic fertilzer" that can be returned to the soil. So what your fields need really really bad Im guessing it potash. To get by cheaper just get the potash right and nitrogen.


----------



## DYNOBOB (Nov 29, 2011)

Picked up some sample kits from the extension office today. I'll post my results. Going to bale about 300 bales tomorrow.


----------



## DYNOBOB (Nov 29, 2011)

A couple more questions.

I've never taken soil samples before so I made a plug tool and followed the directions in this .pdf from U of M.

http://extension.mis...oils/g09215.pdf

Does anyone suggest anything different?










Here's a couple pics of one of my fields. This was taken 10 days after the first cutting. You can see how heavy the clover is in the area where the hay was taken. In some places it is almost all clover. At first cutting the clover was well over knee high. This 9-10 acre field made 570 40lb bales, a record number for this field. In fact, I'm about 1/3-1/2 done with my 1st cutting and have made 1250 bales so far. This puts me on track for 2500+ bales, way more than the past seven years. Makes me wonder if my soil is really in trouble?

My questions are:
-Is it indicative of anything when clover takes over a field?
-Should I let it grow up and take a second cutting? I usually keep this field cut as yard after the first cut.
-Is bales of 80% clover a good thing?

I just sent off my first soil sample and know it will answer alot. I also know some of my questions are regional in nature.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

The field looks nice. Probably 30 years of decomposed bush hogged clippings did it a favor.
The soil test results will show any deficiencies. As a general rule of thumb in our southern climate, if you are not having a major weed problem then your soil is fairly healthy Ph wise.
Now that you are removing the organic manner you are correct in believing some nutrients need to be replaced.

My grandfather always told me that clover was a hay farmer's friend.
My ground would not looks as nice as yours with out fertilize. The good thing about a soil analysis is that you will not have to go by a feed store's recommendations. You will have in print what the doctor ordered.

Nice looking piece of ground you own. You must be living right!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah it is nice looking ground. Bob, you know that clover puts Nitrogen into the ground... thus helping grass production. I think you must be fairly close on nutrients and the most important thing is making sure your PH is between 6.5 and 7. I can understand your reluctance to spend $ on fertilizer and I would not if you are happy with your yield. I think for what you have stated in your first post of selling and not handling or storing hay, that I would just keep tabs on the PH(add lime if needed) and let the rest rock on.

Regards, Mike


----------



## DYNOBOB (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks guys, we have been blessed.

I just got the results of my first soil sample. Any thoughts? I haven't spoken to the ext office yet. (it will get larger if you click)


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Bob, PH is pretty good at 6.8 You need a little phosphorous and maybe some Potash later. Since P is pretty expensive I would just spread it now and maybe next spring hit the K. Not a bad report at all. Or do both and be done with it.

Regards, Mike


----------

